# Gen2Arnis



## bloodwood (Oct 24, 2003)

Many people have stated that Modern Arnis is an ever changing art. A system that is in constant flux and always being expanded and stretched. As the second generation takes over they have a choice. One is to use what Professor gave us and analyze it and better understand it, and second, to add to it, stretch it and turn it into something else.

 Changing Modern Arnis would separate it from other martial art styles and make it unique as for not being what it was when is was formed. In the Oriental systems or family systems the system is never changed. The practitioners of today study, analyze and try to evaluate and fully understand what was passed down, they don't try to change it. That would be a no-no and disrespectful to the founders. There are variations but within tolerable limits.

Modern Arnis is a combination of techniques from different systems and styles. Professor drew from Filipino styles, his family system, Shotokan karate, Balintawak and lastly from Wally Jay. Was Professor over the last thirty years changing Modern Arnis or was he just releasing different things he already knew, to us as he saw fit or thought we were ready for. So maybe all these things were there all along and not some new stuff that happened along.
Maybe we should all try to make what he gave us better. I'm not sure. There sure is plenty of stuff to work on.  Just recently Professor was introducing Balintawak back into the picture by sending students to GM Buot. His Balintawak was there all along, maybe he figured it was time to have those he deemed ready, to explore this aspect of Modern Arnis.

My personal opinion is that he gave us what he thought we were ready for and when we were ready for it. What will the second generation do to the Professor's art? Save it or change it?  

bloodwood


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 24, 2003)

Bloodwood,

The intentions I have are to continue to teach Modern Arnis as I received it. Iwill also take the principals I have learned and as I continue to see more uses or gain further understanding, I will apply this to those that wish to learn from me.

I also plan on continuing my own education in the arts for as long as I can.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 24, 2003)

> Was Professor over the last thirty years changing Modern Arnis or was he just releasing different things he already knew, to us as he saw fit or thought we were ready for.



I think he was doing a little of both, but I don't think he was geniously releasing different things he already knew intentionally per say. It wasn't like in 93' or 94' he said, "I think I am going to start teaching the secret Tapi-Tapi techniques now because I think they are ready!" to use an example.

I think that Remy always had a dilema when teaching. You see, he had all this skill, and some of it was so ingrained, that he had to disect it to try to teach to the masses. Plus, he was in high demand all over the world, so he had to impart this skill somehow to his students in a 4-6 hour seminar as best as he could, not knowing when the next seminar would be that he would see his students.

I think that Professor would discover new ways of teaching and imparting knowledge to his students, and that's how "new things" would get passed along. I think Tapi-Tapi is a great example because I know for a fact that he had all of his stick-sparring skills prior to the 90's (of course), but he also sparred with his advanced students frequently. The problem was, you had to have really good stick ability for him to spar with you, and most of the seminar attendents weren't quite there yet. When he re-discovered tapi-tapi in the 90's, he finally found a way to teach his seminar students in a seminar format actually how to 'stick spar' through the tapi-tapi drill and pre-sets. The student could learn the drill and presets and eventually grow to learn how to free-flow.

So I think that he did a little of everything. He was always learning, so he discovered along the way. He had a ton of knowledge ingrained, so he was rediscovering how to present this knowledge to us in a seminar format. I think much of his innovation, especially with what I witnessed in the 90's, was innovation of new teaching methods rather then new techniques.


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 24, 2003)

That's kinda what I was saying in a sense. The stuff was there all along, but people would take this new teaching method and think that it was some NEW technique that the Professor learned or came up with. 
If you are working on a Modern Arnis drill or a technique and while doing so a light bulb goes off in your head, do you look at this as you have found a better understanding of the drill or that you figured out something new that you will add to the Modern Arnis curriculum?
I don't think there is much that we can come up with that the Professor hadn't already seen or tried himself. 

Some will call things their own and others will see deeper understanding. Getting the most out of each technique can only come from research. So when you find it , it's not new but a better understanding of what's already there. 

bloodwood


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 26, 2003)

> My personal opinion is that he gave us what he thought we were ready for and when we were ready for it. What will the second generation do to the Professor's art? Save it or change it?
> 
> I don't think there is much that we can come up with that the Professor hadn't already seen or tried himself. originally posted by Bloodwood



1.  My intention is to break it down in such a manner so that anyone can reach his skill.  Understanding is the key to doing just that.

2.  Come up with?  I'd have to agree with you on that.  His stuff was road tested.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rocky (Oct 26, 2003)

Bloodwood, you post was very nicely written, it showed a deep respect and very good understanding of Gm Presas and his art.

 My 2 cents, which in todays economy is worth about  half a penny is: That Modern Arnis changes only because you grow, its like Gm Presas understood back in the late 50's what Bruce Lee made famous in the 70's ( and got all the credit for) no limitions should be your limitations, if it works you use it, Modern arnis isn't an art so much as it is a method, of learning and understanding, this is why Professor always encouraged teaching ,even if you were a beginner and only new two moves if you went home and taught your friend or brother, you would see that move from a whole new perspective, thus enabling you to disect and understand the move better to make it your own.

 So in a nut shell if you grow and add and change a little bit here and there or develope the art to the next level you are only doing what Master Presas wished for.


Rocky


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Oct 26, 2003)

" i can give you the keys, but you must unlock the doors yourself."
      angel cabales

   this applies across the board with all good teachers. r.p. gave you the techniques and drills for self discovery. what you find is nothing new, just something new to you.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *1.  My intention is to break it down in such a manner so that anyone can reach his skill.  Understanding is the key to doing just that. *



Good luck on this one.:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> * So in a nut shell if you grow and add and change a little bit here and there or develope the art to the next level you are only doing what Master Presas wished for.
> 
> Rocky *



I would have to agree


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Good luck on this one.:asian: *



If you can understand what he did and back it up by training, it CAN be done.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't think that anyone and everyone could reach his skill level, however, i think everyone can use his level as inspiration and should shoot for it!! if you tell yourself that you can't do it, then you surely won't do it !


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 28, 2003)

Exactamundo!  I still believe that someone can reach his skill level, though.  He was awesome but still human as we all are.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Oct 28, 2003)

agreed!!


----------



## MJS (Oct 29, 2003)

Just my 2 cents here.  True, while there was only one Prof. Presas, there are many people out there that are doing a fine job of carrying on his art.  I recently attended the Arnis camp in Chicago.  Being my first camp and having the chance to meet many of the top guys there, I was very impressed as to what i saw.  While there are some people out there that make false claims to what level they have attained, there are others that have trained very close to the Prof. and are doing an excellent job of keeping the art alive.  Watching Chuck Gauss, whom I had never met until that camp, was simply amazing.  I was sitting back, watching him demonstrate, and thinking to myself, "Wow!  His movements are so close to the way the Prof. moved."  All of the Masters there had their own, unique way of moving like the Prof. did.

IMHO, those individuals are doing exactly what the Prof. wanted.

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Oct 29, 2003)

congrats on your first camp!


----------



## MJS (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stickarts _
> *congrats on your first camp! *



Thanks!  Looking forward to attending more in the future!

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Oct 30, 2003)

IMHO, those individuals are doing exactly what the Prof. wanted.

Mike


Just one question about the above comment....how do you know this? Did prof. tell you this?


----------



## MJS (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stickarts _
> *IMHO, those individuals are doing exactly what the Prof. wanted.
> 
> Mike
> ...



Nope.  Formed my opinion by watching the Prof. the few times that I did, and from watching and talking to the Masters at the camp.  

Mike


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 3, 2003)

> I still believe that someone can reach his skill level, though. He was awesome but still human as we all are.



"Someone" might...but most people won't achieve his level of skill regardless of the training they receive.  He was a package of experiences, remember, not just a gifted athlete with good reflexes and speed.  He trained with people long dead, fought some talented people, trained in ways we've been told about but would have a hard time experiencing, and survived some adventures that we can only dream about...or have nightmares about.  One can't replicate those experiences...not even if we had a clone of Remy as a student.

Don't get me wrong...eventually somebody in Modern Arnis will come along and achieve some prettty remarkable skills.  I submit that will be because of a lot of factors, not necessarily  because somebody taught them well.  But they won't be Remy Presas.  

Most of us, while we can get good, won't get up to the level of either Remy or this future speculated prodigy (who no doubt will show up...eventually).



> If you can understand what he did and back it up by training, it CAN be done.



Nice optimism...and it'll get you some outstanding students, no doubt...but not another Remy. 

Regards,

SCS


----------



## Cebu West (Nov 4, 2003)

I agree with Steve. 

Maybe this will put things in perspective.

A few years ago one of Professor's top students said this about the Professor's skills.

In a straight up stick fight he would take me right out but in a sparring match to three two minute rounds, I MIGHT have a chance because he's 20 to 30 years older than me, he has gout and asthma. 
This is a statement about total respect for the Professor's abilities, even in his 60's. 

The kind of training we do, will never produce another Remy. He was a product of his environment where poverty and violence were common and your skills were constantly tested. Combine this with exceptional ability and you have a one of a kind legend. He also had the charisma to make his art grow.
Another Remy?  Dream on.

SAL


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 4, 2003)

> "Someone" might...but most people won't achieve his level of skill regardless of the training they receive. He was a *package of experiences*, remember, not just a gifted athlete with good reflexes and speed. He trained with people long dead, fought some talented people, trained in ways we've been told about but would have a hard time experiencing, and *survived some adventures that we can only dream about...or have nightmares about*. One can't replicate those experiences...not even if we had a clone of Remy as a student.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...eventually somebody in Modern Arnis will come along and achieve some pretty remarkable skills. I submit that will be because of a lot of factors, not necessarily because somebody taught them well. *But they won't be Remy Presas*.



Yes, a package of experiences.  That is part and parcel of RP.  To be _another Remy Presas_?  That isn't my goal and I don't think anyone wants to be exactly that.



> Another Remy? Dream on.



Again, I don't know who wants to be another Remy.  To be as good as Remy isn't just a dream but I believe it could be done.  Otherwise, why train?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Nov 4, 2003)

What if Remy never thought he could reach the skill level of his instructors? This thinking is self limiting. I don't think that anyone is saying that there will be another Remy. He was a gifted, unique person. But his skill level is worth striving for whether it is attained or not.


----------



## bloodwood (Nov 4, 2003)

I think we got a little off track here.

So back to the original discussion, are we looking for deeper understanding and hidden treasures in Modern Arnis as the Professor gave us, or are we looking to make it our own in a sense that it becomes something of an off shoot of the original and thus something else?

On the latter I think if you alter it enough you should call it by another name and not Modern Arnis. When Professor said "make it your own" I don't think he meant for us to start new systems rather make Modern Arnis a part of ourselves and take the parts of it that suited our particular body styles, attributes and talents and to adapt and use Modern Arnis to fit us as individuals.  

bloodwood   :asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 4, 2003)

> My intention is to break it down in such a manner so that anyone can reach his skill.





> His stuff was road tested.





> To be another Remy Presas? That isn't my goal and I don't think anyone wants to be exactly that.





> To be as good as Remy isn't just a dream but I believe it could be done.



When I was talking about "being another Remy Presas" I was talking about skill, which is the issue at hand.  I think that was understood.  

But skill is relative.  Remy's talents were unique to him.  This isn't any silly idolatry on my part, please note.  

I suspect I'm using a different yardstick for measuring skill than you are.

Can you get as good at Tapi Tapi as he was with the left hand?  Possibly.  Will you have his strength?  His natural speed and reflexes?  His fighting intensity?  His willingness to fight strong men with bad intentions with a sharpened length of Bahi?  And will you do it as well?  Will you "road test" it as he did?  Will you be able to do all of these things?  Likely not.  

Each of us should train to be the best we can be, given our bodies natural gifts and combining that with good training and whatever experiences we can rack up on the way.  But none of those experiences will take place on harsh proving grounds in the Phillipines forty plus years ago.



Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 4, 2003)

> Can you get as good at Tapi Tapi as he was with the left hand? Possibly. Will you have his strength? His natural speed and reflexes? His fighting intensity? His willingness to fight strong men with bad intentions with a sharpened length of Bahi? And will you do it as well? Will you "road test" it as he did? *Will you be able to do all of these things? Likely not. *
> 
> Each of us should train to be the best we can be, given our bodies natural gifts and combining that with good training and whatever experiences we can rack up on the way. *But none of those experiences will take place on harsh proving grounds in the Phillipines forty plus years ago.*  posted by Steve Scott



Steve,
Will I?  I agree, likely not.  I am not willing to sacrifice everything in my life to replicate what Remy Presas did.  If I did, who knows?Is the skill level attainable?  Absolutely!  That is my point.

Regarding the _harsh proving grounds_, I am with you 100%.



> So back to the original discussion, are we looking for deeper understanding and hidden treasures in Modern Arnis as the Professor gave us, or are we looking to make it our own in a sense that it becomes something of an off shoot of the original and thus something else?
> 
> On the latter I think if you alter it enough you should call it by another name and not Modern Arnis. When Professor said "make it your own" _I don't think he meant for us to start new systems_ rather make Modern Arnis a part of ourselves and take the parts of it that suited our particular body styles, attributes and talents and to adapt and use Modern Arnis to fit us as individuals. posted by Bloodwood



Blood,
All I can go by on that one is he gave me permission to do what I have done as he did with Tim's formation of the Can-Am chapter of IMAF, now known as WMAA.  Agreement and opposition have been stated elsewhere.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## MJS (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> *I think we got a little off track here.
> 
> So back to the original discussion, are we looking for deeper understanding and hidden treasures in Modern Arnis as the Professor gave us, or are we looking to make it our own in a sense that it becomes something of an off shoot of the original and thus something else?
> ...



I'd say keep it the way it is.  By doing this, you'll carry on the art as he taught it.  

Mike


----------



## MJS (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *When I was talking about "being another Remy Presas" I was talking about skill, which is the issue at hand.  I think that was understood.
> 
> But skill is relative.  Remy's talents were unique to him.  This isn't any silly idolatry on my part, please note.
> ...



No matter who you talk about, everybody is their own unique self.  There was only 1 Bruce Lee, and no matter how hard anyone tries, I doubt anyone will be able to move like him.  Will someone ever be as flexible and smooth on the ground as Rickson Gracie? Probably not.  I do think though, that the ones that were side by side with the Prof., following him everywhere he went, its those people that would probably be able to show his skill the best.  Like I said in a previous post.  I have only seen the Prof. on a few occasions.  While I was at the camp, I had an entire week to watch the people who were right there training with him all the time, and I was able to see little bits and pieces of the Prof. in all of them.

Mike


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 5, 2003)

> I'd say keep it the way it is. By doing this, you'll carry on the art as he taught it.



Why can't we continue to evolve it as he evolved it?  

He encouraged innovation and creativity.  People would approach him with things they'd come up with, and he'd say, "Oh WOW!  That is a good idea!"   

We should stop that now that he's gone?

We've seen this argument elsewhere with other systems.  While there is nothing wrong with attempting to archive a set of techniques or a methodology for historical purposes, stopping the growth of that art with the death of its founder isn't useful.

I'd also suggest that "keeping it the way it is [was]" is going to be impossible.  Each of us will, inspite of our best efforts, modify what he showed us to fit ourselves, our students, our situation in life.  Each of us colored Modern Arnis with our original styles.  The Kenpo folks did the Anyos with a Kenpo-ish style of movement.  The Tae Kwon Do guys did the forms more the way a Korean stylist would.  Remy never tried to change that.  He understood the process and he understood individuality.

When teaching our own students, many of us created our own curriculum and ordered the material the way we thought best.  We broke it down in a way our students could understand it.  We added our own analogies, we tweaked the drills a bit, we played with concepts and experimented.  He'd see that, and again, with great drama, say "Oh WOW!  That is a good idea!"

There are traditionalists out there who claim to be teaching their arts EXACTLY the way it has been handed down for generations and hundreds of years.  This is  unverifiable and highly unlikely.  Arts evolve, no matter how hard we try to lock them into concrete.  If they don't, they cease to become arts.

Art, whether it is martial or not,  is a form of self expression and a reflection of contemporary culture.  It is a process of creativity. and change.  The term "Modern" suggests that the art be kept up to date.  



> So back to the original discussion, are we looking for deeper understanding and hidden treasures in Modern Arnis as the Professor gave us, or are we looking to make it our own in a sense that it becomes something of an off shoot of the original and thus something else?



You search for those meanings and treasures with your own preconceptions and experiences in place, and they influence your illumination.

At that point the art has in fact become something else...your art.  Not mine, not anyone else's...yours.  It has changed and evolved.  

A progressive martial art, founded by a progressive martial artist, needs to move forward.  

Regards,

Steve Scott

P.S. 

Dan...you contradicted yourself.  You said earlier you were going to break it down so ANYBODY could be as skillful as Remy.  Later you suggested that if you put your life on hold and immersed yourself in the crucible of his experiences (an impossibility) THEN you'd be able to attain his level.  Which is it?  

You didn't make your point.  You confounded it.


----------



## MJS (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Why can't we continue to evolve it as he evolved it?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 5, 2003)

> Sure, go ahead and make a change if you feel that it is something that is going to benefit the art. He has 6 people who are in charge of the IMAF Inc. If something is going to be added, then it should be mutually agreed upon by all of those members.




Mike,

If any organization wants to add to their base line curriculum in this fashion, I see nothing wrong with that.  They can effect a global change in this way and provide a general direction for the training of its members.  This entails risk, as some members will find the decisions unappealing and will leave.  This is normal and can't be avoided.  

_But we can not manage artistic expression through committees.  _ 

Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *P.S.
> 
> Dan...you contradicted yourself.  You said earlier you were going to break it down so ANYBODY could be as skillful as Remy.  Later you suggested that if you put your life on hold and immersed yourself in the crucible of his experiences (an impossibility) THEN you'd be able to attain his level.  Which is it?
> ...



No contradiction at all.  Re-read the post.  If you knew RP, you then know he ran away from home, studied balintawak and then travelled all over to learn/fight.  Began Modern Arnis, left the Philippines, his wife and children to spread the art.  He gave up everything  in his life to become what he had become.  

What I have done, in my estimation, is break down the technical elements which make up the skills of Modern Arnis.  Following those elements and using them as a checklist, I or anyone _can_ become as skilled as Remy Presas was.

For me, here is the rub - I am nearly 51 years old, have a family to support and have bills to pay and have a church life that is very important to me.  Those, and not my skills at Modern Arnis, are my priorities.  _I am not willing_ to dump my wife and family, turn my back on my obligations and split off from my interactions with my church in order to do the travelling and intense training in order to attain the skill that RP possessed.  Remy Presas WAS willing.

It is not _that_ important to me.  I was one of his senior students, one of a handful who he thought were the cream of the crop.  Why?  Because I applied myself and discerned the principles HE operated on and then applied them to my training.  What I am commenting on is, _"Is it possible?"_ 

*Absolutely!*  If it wasn't, HE wouldn't have become that skilled.

Is the point I am making now clear?  
Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## bloodwood (Nov 5, 2003)

When I wrote that, I had no one in mind, it was more directed at the masses. Considering the state of Modern Arnis, you as well as Tim had every right to do what you did.  I have no question of your loyalty to professor.
Rock on Dano!

bloodwood


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 5, 2003)

Blood,

Received loud and clear.  Party on, Blood.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *No contradiction at all.  Re-read the post.  If you knew RP, you then know he ran away from home, studied balintawak and then travelled all over to learn/fight.  Began Modern Arnis, left the Philippines, his wife and children to spread the art.  He gave up everything  in his life to become what he had become.
> 
> What I have done, in my estimation, is break down the technical elements which make up the skills of Modern Arnis.  Following those elements and using them as a checklist, I or anyone can become as skilled as Remy Presas was.
> ...




Exactly! This is why I said good luck. I think we COULD replicate his skill level, BUT is anyone able to make the commitment?
:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Exactly! This is why I said good luck. I think we COULD replicate his skill level, BUT is anyone able to make the commitment?
> :asian: *



Let's see...  If we could turn back the clock and leave home at 14 years old...

Yours,
Moi


----------



## stickarts (Nov 5, 2003)

Dan,
I can fully relate to your priorities. It is the same for me.
As important as martial arts is to me, my family comes first. this may keep me from maximizing my martial arts, but i have no regrets about that!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Let's see...  If we could turn back the clock and leave home at 14 years old...
> 
> Yours,
> Moi *




So, would it count always being picked on and in one fight or another since elementary school?

Learned a fair fight was four of them and one of me, since I learned that they would not come in less numbers.  I bounced and did security work and had lots bad stuff happen to me, including my wife leaving . And to top it off my initials are RP also.

Now only to figure out which end of this stick thingy to grab 

The skill level is possible in my mind. The personality, no way no how. One of a kind . It all comes down to dedication. There are no superior Martial Arts only superior practitioners of any given art.

With Respect (* And a litte humor up front *)
:asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 5, 2003)

> No contradiction at all. Re-read the post.



I not only re-read the post(s), I included them in my own.  Now that you've clarified it, it makes more sense.  But at first, you left little room to read between the lines.  You made it sound like any kid that walked in the front door could end up at his level  by merely breaking down principles for them (you did use the absolute "anyone") ...and that isn't likely to happen for the reasons I listed and you later outlined.  There are too many other factors contributing to that level of mastery.



> left the Philippines, his wife and children to spread the art.



Remy told me over breakfast here in Bloomington that he left the Phillipines due to a death threat.  That was a good story...his wife got a call from his enemies saying he was going to end up floating in the Pasig river with his hands tied behind his back.  Somebody in the government revoked his passport...but he had a back up one.  Got out by the skin of his teeth, escorted to the plane by a buddy who was a high ranking officer in the Army.  

He told my wife the same story later in the week when she took him out to eat.  He came to America, he told her, and that's when he "became pamous."  

His words in quotations, verbatim.  "Pamous."  

We all get fifteen minutes of pame, according to Andy Warhol.  Wasn't that a movie, "Pame"?  Later a t.v. show...and I believe a musical now.


Regards,

Steve Scott

P.S.

Rich Parsons...RP.  Remy Presas...RP.  <gasp!>

That is like, TOO spooky.  Is there a prophecy to go with this?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Let's see...  If we could turn back the clock and leave home at 14 years old...
> 
> Yours,
> Moi *



Of cousre we all would have. The real question is who will?


----------



## MJS (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stickarts _
> *Dan,
> I can fully relate to your priorities. It is the same for me.
> As important as martial arts is to me, my family comes first. this may keep me from maximizing my martial arts, but i have no regrets about that! *



Yes. I can relate to this also.  This is something that I have said for quite a while.  Its unfortunate though that sometimes people forget about that and put their own needs before others just to benefit themselves.

Mike


----------



## Rocky (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey Master Dan "Wise old man" Anderson 


  Its amazing how a family, and especially kids will change your priorities. I perfer being the teacher now and not the fighter. Of course I battle a serious weight problem so my days of rolling on a matt for an hour are pretty much gone, as is security work or a number of other things. But hey, did that been their, now I really enjoy teaching my 5 year old. Oh! a great story, my 5 year old daughter had a little boy at her school who kept pushing her down, the teacher, kept catching the boy, and taking recess time away from him but he would still do it. So I taught her to side step and do a cross face close line ( one of my favorite I used when bouncing) well the little boy pushed her down again, when she got up he tried to push again, and she pulled it off, he landed flat on his back, of course it didn't hurt him, you know kids they can do things that would  cripple us. Nonetheless he quit pushing her and the teacher, of course took 5 minutes of her recess away, but she took my wife to the side later that day and said it was one of the coolest things she saw she said the boys eyes got so big the looked like they were going to pop out of his head, and of course now they play together and are buddies.

   Anyways, Remy's skill in teaching I think is very attainable, his experience in actual fighting is going to be very hard to acheive especially for us American born students. His commitment to leave his family, by choice or not by choice, is not something I am remotely intrested in doing. He was one of a kind!!!!!!!!!


Rocky


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 6, 2003)

> Anyways, Remy's skill in teaching I think is very attainable,



You're not going to believe this...but I agree with that!  

(Murmers from the gallery, an astonished gasp, a woman clad in scarlet swoons.)

See?  I'm not always the gadfly.

And I'll be the first to say, Dan, that you'll be one of those teachers (if you aren't already)...given the quality of your book on sparring.  


Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 6, 2003)

> And to top it off my initials are RP also.



Yes...and when I use phrases like "RP kicked @$$" the name Remy Presas and Rich Parsons are assumed to be interchangable!  

Paul

P.S. btw, your wife leaving, based on what you told me, was probably a GOOD thing. It was the marriage that was the problem!


----------

